

HealthCare.gov website built for 50,000 peak concurrency - 001sky
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/10/05/health-care-website-repairs/2927597/

======
amboar
I don't know why the article needed to conclude with 'The explanation is "a
little geekalicious,'' he said'. The article would be much better without that
one sentence.

